# Supplements



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

If she's healthy and you are feeding a high quality diet, she shouldn't need any supplements!  That being said, you could add fish oil and/or yogurt or probiotics if you wanted.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would agree with CM - if she is on a good diet, and you have researched the raw to make sure it is balanced, over supplementing is likely to do more harm than good.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice. I was wondering, in part, because someone (owner of 2 spoos) recently told me that apple cider vinegar may prevent bloat. However, I didn't see this mentioned in the Purdue Bloat Study, and I haven't seen it discussed here. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I have used wtih excellent results NZYMES for my dogs.
google Nzymes - Nutritional supplements for pets and people
I use the Oxy-e drops, the Bak Pac and Granules (Antioxidants)
My 16 years old stand. poodle was on it all her life.
Try it you wont regret.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

RE: BLOAT and TORSION

The best preventer for bloat I found is BLOAT BUSTER purchased from Nature's Farmacy.. Google Nature's Farmacy (yes with an F not a P)
Excellent product.
I road work my dogs and give them 1/2 tsp. of Bloat Buster before each time I road work them. 

I never had bloat since I started using this product.. I swear by it.


----------

